# Bathroom Done!!!



## K.M.G (Aug 30, 2009)

*It Went From this,mind the Dirt please*
*Did Everything myself!!!*

















































*Yes Even the plumbing,Yes the sill piece was straightened *


----------



## K.M.G (Aug 30, 2009)

*To This*

















































*









More and Better pictures to come*


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

nice, like the floor insert


----------



## MagicalHome (Apr 12, 2010)

Really great ^^ I like the floor insert too, it looks very kute ;-)
How long did it take to finish the bathroom??


----------



## K.M.G (Aug 30, 2009)

Thankyou


----------



## bamaranch (Mar 30, 2010)

KMG, I've got the exact same task ahead of me next month. Ran out of money on a reno, and now need to do the guest bath ourselves. 

The new tub install + accompanying tile surround scare me the most. Any tips? What are your "wish somebody would have told me _______ " thoughts? 

PS - I'm going to try the build in shampoo shelf too, yours ended up looking great.


----------



## Otis Gudlyfe (May 9, 2010)

Nice job 'K'
Bathrooms are my next indoor step. Any words of wisdom ("Let It Be" is NOT an option)?


----------



## K.M.G (Aug 30, 2009)

My honest opion gather as much info before you start

Also take everything to studs as you don't know what you will find

I want to say 3 months,and most of that was driving to buy stuff as there's nothing here.

It's like a big puzzle everything has to go together

The Tub install was easy,I used an acrylic tub but removed a old cast iron that i carryied by myself to the bin:no:

The biggest problem and time was removing the old subfloor and I mean removing it,I took the old OSB right to the studs and installed blocking with my 3/4 T&G plywood.

The floor was rotten and had so many squeeks 

I had over 20 more pictures of everything,but the fan on that computer is dead.

Really just take your time,if something doesn't seem right it's not


----------



## cocobolo (Dec 16, 2008)

Man, what a difference! That looks great.

Just hope mine turns out as well.


----------



## no1hustler (Aug 11, 2010)

They have a special fabric that you can put between the studs and your copper pipe while you are sweating it. It prevents your house from burning down. I'd recommend those next time.


----------



## timothytaylor (Aug 25, 2010)

What's the level of difficulty renovating that small bathroom of yours? Good job mate! :thumbsup:


----------



## gma2rjc (Nov 21, 2008)

You did a great job! I bet it's nice to be done with it.

I like the oil rubbed bronze fixtures.


----------



## Lisa49221 (Sep 6, 2010)

Great job ! Your bath looks to have the same lay out as mine. Did you replace the tub? I plan to replace mine but i have to demo the wall in front of the tub as the existing tub is way small. 30 x 58.


----------

